# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Odabir AS

## Bornina

Trebala bi mi od vas iskusnijih preporuka za AS, tako da ne lutam po trgovinama izbezumljena u šumi ASa (u prodavače baš i nemam povjerenja)

Želim da bude 0+I (znači do nekih 18 kg, ako sam dobro zapamtila...) - negdje sam načula da se ove ipak ne preporučuju skroz malim bebama....recite mi da je to dezinformacija...

Također, voljela bih, dakako, da je kvalitetna, ima postolje, kao i da se može ljuljati kad nije u postolju (jel to vrijedi i za ove do 18kg ili je to samo za one do 13?) - tako da je mogu i po stanu dobro iskoristiti.

Cijena mi u ovom slučaju ne igra ulogu. Eto, ako može preporuka od vas kojeg proizvođača, koji model uzeti. Tnx!!   :Naklon:

----------


## Bornina

Sve pršti od savjeta...hvala

----------


## Amalthea

Pa da... sve pršti od savjeta, jer je jako teško nešto takvog savjetovati.

Postoje sjedalice i sjedalice. Razlika u cijeni, kvaliteti, lakoći montaže.


Ja ću ti samo napisati svoje iskustvo: dobila sam sjedalicu 0-18 kg brevi, nisam ju uopće koristila u smjeru obrnutom od vožnje, jer je bila grozna za postavljanje. Koristila sam običnu Graco sjedalicu koja je došla s kolicima.

kasnije kad je dijete doraslo sjedalicu za vožnju u smjeru vožnje, odustala sam brzo od te sjedalice, jer se nije mogla čvrsto montirati, nego je plesala - olabavila se nakon par minuta vožnje.

Kupila sam Maxi Cosi Priori sjedalicu i nisam požalila. Lako se i brzo montira, kad ju stegneš pošteno, drma se cijeli auto kad ju hoćeš pomaknuti.

Ja bih opet radije posebno "jaje" za male bebe, a posebno autosjedalicu za veću djecu.

Ali, autosjedalicu ne bih koristila za "po kući". Za to postoje neke druge opcije.

----------


## daddycool

dobro još da ne očekuješ i da kuha kavu   :Wink:  
šalim se
ali ako ti cijena ne igra ulogu ja bi isto preporučio da prvo kupiš "jaje" a onda kasnije veću sjedalicu
univerzalna rješenja obično nisu najbolja

----------


## martinaP

Što je "jaje". Je li to obična AS 0-13 kg ili nešto drugo?

----------


## brane

prvo 0-13
pa kad dijete preraste 0-13 preći u veću sjedalicu
ako ti novci ne igraju nikakvu ulogu odi u dobro opremljenu trgovinu dječjom opremom i porbaj sve redom sjedalice, ona koja ti najbolje paše autu uzmi nju - meni može pasati maxi cosi a da tebi pleše samo tako, xxx će hvaliti Jane Matrix a yyy će reći da je katastrofa...
sjedalicu mora odabrati osoba koja će ju koristiti prema autu u kojem će ju najviše koristiti

najpraktičnije su one s postoljem (Graco i Peg perego) 
najjednostavnije za montiranje su one s isofix sustavom
sve su one jednako sigurne ako se montiraju kako treba

a kako neko već reče, za po stanu imaš puno bolja rješenja od AS, AS se zove AS jer je namjenjena vožnji u autu a ne po doma...

----------


## Bornina

> Ja bih opet radije posebno "jaje" za male bebe, a posebno autosjedalicu za veću djecu...
> 
> Ali, autosjedalicu ne bih koristila za "po kući". Za to postoje neke druge opcije.


Da malo sam (cijeli dan :Wink:  lutala bespućem neta i zaključila da bi mi možda ipak bilo pametnije uzeti "jaje".
Slažem se za nošenje nje po kući, no dobro dođe (kao njihalka) onda kad negdje nešto čekamo (u dr. primjerice).

Tnx na savjetu  :Smile:   (mnogo mi znači i zato što moram obavezno mirovati, a ako i uhvatim nešto vremena za izaći vani, sigurno neću uspjeti pogledati u tih par sati)

----------


## Bornina

> dobro još da ne očekuješ i da kuha kavu


Pa čuj, s obzirom koliko koštaju, ne da očekujem da i kavu kuha, nego da se  i bave kućanskim poslovima i dakako vrše djelomičnu edukativnu i odgojnu notu   :Laughing:

----------


## Bornina

> Što je "jaje". Je li to obična AS 0-13 kg ili nešto drugo?


Da, to je obična AS 0-13 kg, kao npr ova: 

http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/pro...id1=30&id2=260

(a na jaje podsjeća njen oblik)
 :Smile:

----------


## Bornina

> prvo 0-13
> pa kad dijete preraste 0-13 preći u veću sjedalicu
> ako ti novci ne igraju nikakvu ulogu odi u dobro opremljenu trgovinu dječjom opremom i porbaj sve redom sjedalice, ona koja ti najbolje paše autu uzmi nju - meni može pasati maxi cosi a da tebi pleše samo tako, xxx će hvaliti Jane Matrix a yyy će reći da je katastrofa...
> sjedalicu mora odabrati osoba koja će ju koristiti prema autu u kojem će ju najviše koristiti
> 
> najpraktičnije su one s postoljem (Graco i Peg perego) 
> najjednostavnije za montiranje su one s isofix sustavom
> sve su one jednako sigurne ako se montiraju kako treba


Tnx! I da, rado bih ta s postoljem. 

a kako neko već reče, za po stanu imaš puno bolja rješenja od AS, AS se zove AS jer je namjenjena vožnji u autu a ne po doma...[/quote]

Pa malo bi teže išta "vozila" za po doma s obzirom na kvadraturu  :Grin:  
Šalu na stranu, evo već sam se poviše ispravila po pitanju potezanja AS po kući

----------


## slonić tonić

> Također, voljela bih, dakako, da je kvalitetna, ima postolje, kao i da se može ljuljati kad nije u postolju


Mi imamo AS PegPerego 0-13 kg i prezadovoljna sam sa njom. Ima postolje koje se lako montira i uvijek stoji u autu a sjedalicu samo uklopiš u postolje. A i ljulja se kada je na ravnom (za čekanje kod doktora)
Dakle ima sve karakteristike koje si navela kao poželjne. Toplo preporučam.

----------


## stray_cat

u nl hrpa staraca koristi autosjedalicu i po doma pa se pojavio novi sindrom do dolazi do ostecenja disnih putova kod beba jer ih starci predugo drze u sjedalicama i sad samo ocekuju da se pojavi i sids i autosjedalicama

sjedalica je stvarno samo za sigurno sjedenje djeteta u autu 

opce si nemrem zamisliti kakva to sjedalica podjednako kvalitetno moze pridrzavati mekanu novorodjenu bebu i vece dijete, ak ima neko link da vidim to savrsenstvo designa bila bih zahvalna

----------


## pale

Cure, trebam pomoć pri odabiru prve autosjedalice za još nerođenu bebu jer tu kupovinu ne želim prepustiti bilo kome od rodbine jer bi onda mogli kući iz bolnice i bez nje što ne dolazi u obzir.

Dakle, trebam autosjedalicu 0- 13kg ( super bi bilo - 18 kg ). Malo sam čitala i htjela bi da odgovara i na kolica iako je ne mislim baš tako koristiti, ali eto u slučaju da dođem u situaciju da mi zatreba i tako. Htjela bi da se lako postavlja u auto ili da ima postolje jer će sigurno biti situacija kad ću bebu morati voziti i u drugom autu. Imamo Ford focus, pa možda neko zna iz prakse   :Kiss:  

Za sada mi je opcija Creatis i Loola kolica, ali možda je sve skupa ovo i skupo i to još s obzirom da mi autosjedalicu želi pokloniti kuma, a kolica seka i sad sve to treba uskladiti, da nije baš preskup poklon.

Bila sam i u Adax-a, prodavačica mi je pričala o jednoj autosjedalici ( nisam zapamtila koja je, možda mi kuma je) i sve je bilo ok dok mi nije počela govoriti kako Maxi Cosi je samo ime, Bebe confort isto ništa ne valjaju, a skupe su preko 2 000 kn. Ona mi nudi neku za 400 kn i drugu koja je bolja ( ima bolje postolje  :? ) za 1280 kn. Sve u svemu na prodavačice se ne možeš osloniti   :Grin:  Krpaju me hormoni, luda sam,a ona bi se svađala samnom

----------


## Mayaa

> martinaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što je "jaje". Je li to obična AS 0-13 kg ili nešto drugo?
> 
> 
> Da, to je obična AS 0-13 kg, kao npr ova: 
> 
> http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/pro...id1=30&id2=260
> ...



joooj nemojte tu AS sa slike ako baš ne morate   :Rolling Eyes:  
prvo su se šefice od sjedalica izmučile dok su je montirale. nema postolje, pa se sad MM svaki put mora isto tako iskilavit dok je postavi.  samo zbog ove AS jedva čekam da maja napuca 13 kila i da počne sjedit  :/

----------


## Nika

pale, preporucila bih ti za sjedalicu za novorodjence da uzmes od 0-13 kg.

mislim da prodavacica bas i nije testirala te sjedalica da moze tvrditi kako je neka nije dobra ili je dobra?  :Smile: 

pogledaj si malo testove (imas na ovom podforumu pri vrhu topic).

ono sto mi mozemo reci iz iskustva je nacin montiranja, npr. maxi cosi se jako lagano montira i super cvrsto stoji dok neonato je ziva muka.  :Smile:

----------


## Melita

Ne znam kaj da radim.Mali mi je star 10 mjeseci (17.1. će navršiti), ima 10.3 kg i dugačak je 74 cm.Imam autosjedalicu do 13 kg, međutim remeni su mu total zategnuti kad ga zavežem.Nisu mu preko ramena već preko ruba ramena i imaju tendenciju klizit preko ruku.
Dal da kupujem veću autosjedalicu il da ga mučim u ovoj?Remene sam do kraja rastegnula i više ne ide.
Znam da je dobro za djecu da budu do godine dana u toj prvoj, al ak ovaj moj misli rasti tak brzo to će biti nemoguća misija jer bi mi veća trebala sad.
Molim vas savet!

----------


## kloklo

Melita, može li se Eugen sam, bez ičije pomoći,  dići na nogice pridržavajući se za kindić, kauč i sl?

Ako može, a uz info da ima preko deset kila, zadovoljena su oba uvjeta da ga možeš bez straha seliti u sjedalicu 9-18 kg...

Naravno da je za djecu najbolje da se voze u obrnutom smjeru dokle god ide, ali kod vas, brate, više ne ide, pa ne ide, zato bolje da ga prebaciš u iduću kategoriju. Bit će mu udobnije, a bit će i sigurniji jer po tvom opisu ova sjedalica više nije sigurno mjesto za njega   :Kiss:  

Samo da te malčice ispravim. Kod sjedalica dob uopće nije bitna. U kojoj sjedalici će se voziti dijete ovisi o njegovoj visini, težini i razvijenosti što je vrlo individualno. Zato spike "U ovoj sjedalici je do godinu dana, a u onoj od prve do treće godine" uzimajte s rezervom imajući na umu da su to vrlo, vrlo okvirne brojke...

----------


## NatasaM...

*Mayaa*, cini mi se da tvoj problem nije bio u AS, nego je pojas auta bio previse naprijed, odnosno onaj dio koji se kopca isao je iz sica. Naravno, postoje AS koje su bolje za takva auta.

Zato je dobro isprobati AS prije kupnje, ili barem otici u ducan s velikim izborom razlicitih AS, da se moze zamijeniti po potrebi.

----------


## Melita

Kloklo, zahvaljujem na odgovoru!
Naravno da ga nisam mislila držat u onoj maloj sjedalici dok ne navrši godinu dana, al sam prije mislila na njegovu sigurnost, al kak veliš kad ne ide, ne ide.
Što se tiče dizanja, penje se sa sigurnošću na sve povišene površine.Ovo je malo off, ali neki dan se popeo držeći se za rub ekrana tv-a.
Još jednom hvala!

----------


## Ancica

> Ne znam kaj da radim.Mali mi je star 10 mjeseci (17.1. će navršiti), ima 10.3 kg i dugačak je 74 cm.Imam autosjedalicu do 13 kg, međutim remeni su mu total zategnuti kad ga zavežem.Nisu mu preko ramena već preko ruba ramena i imaju tendenciju klizit preko ruku.
> Dal da kupujem veću autosjedalicu il da ga mučim u ovoj?Remene sam do kraja rastegnula i više ne ide.
> Znam da je dobro za djecu da budu do godine dana u toj prvoj, al ak ovaj moj misli rasti tak brzo to će biti nemoguća misija jer bi mi veća trebala sad.
> Molim vas savet!


Melita, koju sjedalicu imate?

----------


## Mayaa

> b]Mayaa[/b], cini mi se da tvoj problem nije bio u AS, nego je pojas auta bio previse naprijed, odnosno onaj dio koji se kopca isao je iz sica. Naravno, postoje AS koje su bolje za takva auta.


ajde bilježim se sa štovanjem   :Naklon:  reci mi koju da kupim iduću, za cijenu od srednje pa naviše   :Cekam:

----------


## Melita

Ancica, imamo Graco od 0 do 13 kg.

----------


## NatasaM...

Mayaa, gore sam napisala



> Zato je dobro isprobati AS prije kupnje, ili barem otici u ducan s velikim izborom razlicitih AS, da se moze zamijeniti po potrebi.


i to je, nazalost, sve sto znam, ne bih znala preporuciti odredjenu marku, sorry. 
Mozda netko iskusniji od mene nesto zna. 
Ali, do kupnje iduce ima jos vremena, zar ne?

----------


## Bornina

> joooj nemojte tu AS sa slike ako baš ne morate


Poanta pri odgovoru nije bila na proizvođaču i modelu, već samo na prezentiranju oblika "jaje" (a to što je linkanjem prva došla  ova s kojom si imala loša iskustva, to je neka druga priča...)

Svakako, odlučila sam se i kupila Maxi Cosi 0-13 (900 kn) i čini mi se dobra. Isto, pravi sud o svemu će doći tek kad mi bebač stane u nju, a to znači veoma skoro :D

----------


## Bornina

I zaboravila sam na nešto... 

Zašto se skafander ne preporučuje u kombinaciji sa AS? Ja imam onu vreću za kolica, no mislila sam kupit onaj mali skafander za bebača kad budemo izlazili vani iz rodilišta. A onaj kojeg sam vidjela je debel  isto koliko i neke jakne (toperice) pa sad ne kužim baš u čemu bi ga onda bilo idealno nositi da se ne smrzne:?  Ne skafander, a jakna koja je debela kao i on može?

----------


## kloklo

Skafander ili debela jakna, ništa od toga nije dobro...da pokušam objasniti zašto...
DA bi sjedalica dobro obavila svoj posao prilikom sudara, dijete mora u njoj biti pritegnuto pojasevima tako da između njih i tijela djeteta bude najviše prst-dva lufta...

To se jednostavno napravi i provjeri kad dijete ima tanju robicu na sebi, ali je nemoguće to izvesti preko debelog skafandera...koliko god ti zategnula remenje, ono zbog debljine skafandera neće biti blizu tijela...

E, sad zamisli da dođe do sudara...sile u sudaru su tako jake da će ti dijete poletjeti iz sjedalice kao da si remenje ostavila labavo, jer za debele odjeće nisi mogla zategnuti propisno..nadam se da sam dobro to opisala...

Zato je najbolja varijanta vožnje zimi prvo zagrijati auto (mom  treba recimo 5 min da postigne ugodnu temperaturu), tako da možeš bebača staviti u normalnoj robici u sjedalicu i pošteno zategnuti remenje, inače je sav trud oko sjedalice upitan...

Ako vam se žuri i nemate vremena grijati auto, dobra je fora dijete zavezati u sjedalicu i onda navući jakicu odnapred i dobro utaknuti sa strane i pod vratek pa je bebaču opet toplo   :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Ili ne zagrijavati auto (jer je to jako lose za okolis) nego bebu dobro zatopliti preko pojasa dekicom ili necim slicnim sto se lako skine s nje kada se auto ugrije tijekom voznje.

----------


## Bornina

Tnx cure!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bornina

A za one koji imaju već prakse  s ovom AS kako vas služi, ste zadovoljni s njom? 

Evo je:

http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/pro...d1=15&id2=438#

----------


## kailash

> A za one koji imaju već prakse  s ovom AS kako vas služi, ste zadovoljni s njom? 
> 
> Evo je:
> 
> http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/pro...d1=15&id2=438#


ta i mene zanima, jer mi je jaaaako lijepa a upravo biram koju ću  :Smile:

----------


## Bornina

Ja sam uzela onu narančastu sa tamno zelenom pozadinom i baš su mi onako vesela :D

----------


## kailash

super! Ja bih onu bordo narančastu...

----------


## Bornina

A i ta je isto vesela! Garant čekaš klincezu kad ti je ta kombinacija?  :Wink:  

E i još da nam se javi netko tko je imao bliski susret s ovom AS pa da smo po svemu mirne  :Grin:

----------


## kailash

ne znam još koga čekam, ali imam  većinu narančastih stvari  :Grin:  

samo da nam još netko potvrdi da je ova AS super kvalitetna, udobna, praktična...  :Grin:

----------


## inga

Kada pricate o tome da se maxi cosi u vecinu auta lako montira i dobro stoji, da li mislite na montazu same as, bez neke dodatne baze (samo as koja kosta 900kn)?
Ima li netko iskustva s montazom takve sjedalice u ford fiesti? Nasa je 2005 godiste.

----------


## Nika

inga, ta sjedalica je bez baze.

prije kupovine ju probaj ili posudit od nekog pa smontira u auto ili u trgovini zamoli da isprobas u autu.

----------


## inga

Hvala nika, onda samo moram prvo naci na netu tocne upute za postavljanje te sjedalice.

----------


## Balarosa

Trebam savjet hitno. Imamo Peg perego autsjedalicu-jaje i tek sam jučer shvatila da je Tinu mala. Uopće nisam razmišljala da je i duljina bitna, a ne samo kg dok mi to netko nije spomenuo u razgovoru   :Embarassed:   On ima skoro 8 mjeseci, 7,5 kg, ali 71 cm i naslon mu je kratak, glava mu dođe skoro do ruba. Što napraviti? Čini mi se presitan za ovo, sav će potonuti unutra. Ima li neka druga varijanta?

----------


## Pooh

> inga, ta sjedalica je bez baze.
> 
> prije kupovine ju probaj ili posudit od nekog pa smontira u auto ili u trgovini zamoli da isprobas u autu.


Nama vise nije jasno da li na kraju imaju baze ili ne.
U Baby Media Shopu nam je cura rekla da neke imaju, ali nam nije znala reci koje bi to inda bile sa, a koje bez baze...pa nam na kraju skoro nista nije znala reci. Koma. Planiramo sad otici u drugi Baby Media mozda tamo radi netko normalniji

U Kiki nam je prodavacica rekla da baze postoje, ali da ih oni vise ne drze,a u TL da ih imaju samo na Zitnjaku.

I sad, moje je pitanje da li na kraju za MAXY COSI CABRIO postoji baza?

I koliko je ona potrebna? Da li je s njom sigurnije? 

Jer ako se te sjedalice montiraju ok i bez baze, rado bi ju preskocili buduci da joj je cijena navodno 1000kn.

A buduci da nama trebaju dvije nije nam bas svejedno. No najbitnije nam je da bebe budu sigurne, pa ako treba, smisliti cemo od nekud tu lovu.

I s obzirom da se radi o blizancima i da ce biti manji, koju bi AS preporucili?

Gledali smo i Graco i Peg Perrego, koji su oboje s bazama 700(TL akcija) i 1000kn(Kika).
A Romer? Kako on stoji s postavljanjem, bazom...

Znam da sve to ovisi i o autu, ali mi cemo ga mozda mijenjati, pa se na to bas trenutno ne mozemo osloniti...

Nekako mi MAXY COSI djeluju najplice s onim jastucicima, pa mi s ecini kao da ce u njih najmanje upasti...

----------


## Pooh

Bili u drugom BMS i teta tamo je bila SUPER :D !!!!
U onom u King Crossu smo skoro odustali od kupovine icega u njihovim ducanima zbog prodavacice, ali zato nas je ova odusevila.

Stari modeli Maxi Cosi nemaju bazu, novi imaju.
+ upravo im je stigla posiljka, pa ih ima u svim bojama.

Ako netko ima odgovore na moja ostala pitanja iz predhodnog posta, nek sloooobodno odgovori.

----------


## Nika

Pooh, vrlo kratko.
Baza ne znaci da je sjedalica sigurnija, ona je prakticna jer ne moras svaki puta prilikom vadjenja sjedalice, montirati ju ponovo.

Vazno je pravilno sjedalicu montirati!

Ako vam se svidja maxi cosi - kupite ju, nju se dosta lako montira.
 :Smile:

----------


## Pooh

Mislim da cemo onda bez baze, jer sad ne mogu smisliti dovoljno razloga za bazu ako se ne radi o sigurnosti, bar ne za ovu skupu od maxy cosi.
Jos cemo malo skicati, pa nesto kupiti.

Hvala!!!

----------


## Dia

> Trebam savjet hitno. Imamo Peg perego autsjedalicu-jaje i tek sam jučer shvatila da je Tinu mala. Uopće nisam razmišljala da je i duljina bitna, a ne samo kg dok mi to netko nije spomenuo u razgovoru    On ima skoro 8 mjeseci, 7,5 kg, ali 71 cm i naslon mu je kratak, glava mu dođe skoro do ruba. Što napraviti? Čini mi se presitan za ovo, sav će potonuti unutra. Ima li neka druga varijanta?


i sto ste napravili?
i mi smo u toj situaciji, imamo 8160g i 71 cm, sve mu je super jedino mi je ta glava skoro pa do ruba, sad sam negdje procitala da smije biti do uha glava iznad ruba  :? 
a ta sjedalica ide do 13kg  :/

----------


## Balarosa

> i sto ste napravili?
> i mi smo u toj situaciji, imamo 8160g i 71 cm, sve mu je super jedino mi je ta glava skoro pa do ruba, sad sam negdje procitala da smije biti do uha glava iznad ruba  :? 
> a ta sjedalica ide do 13kg  :/


Mi smo na kraju ipak uzeli Naniu koja je od 0-18. Bila sam dosta skeptična prema toj sjedalici zbog cijene, ali savjetnice su je na zadnjem pregledu AS u Rijeci postavljale u jedan automobil i rekle su da je u redu i da dobro stoji. MM i brat su ju montirali skupa, ne šeta, ali u nedjelju ćemo ići na pregled i točno vidjeti je li sve kako treba.

----------


## Dia

i mene je zacudila cijena  :? 
gledam zadnje dane ove 9-18 kg i dvoumim izmedu maxi cosi i romera cije se cijene krecu od 1000-1800kn

kaj je stvarno pouzdana s obzirom na cijenu ili to nema veze sa kvalitetom

----------


## cowgirl

Dia,

kod jajeta glava smije biti 2 cm od ruba (oko 2 prsta), a kod sjedalice 9-18kg smije biti do polovice ušiju. 
Nažalost, Marino je još prelagan da bi prešao u ve?u grupu, odnosno da bi se vozio u smjeru vožnje. 
Minimalni uvjeti za prelazak u sjedalicu 9-18kg su preko 9 kg i sposobnost djeteta da se samo ustane uz neki predmet (bez pomo?i roditelja).
Ako je Marino stvarno prerastao sjedalicu, jedino je rješenje kombinirana sjedalica, koje se može okrenuti u oba smjera, tako da ga možeš, sve dok ne pre?e 9kg (najbolje sve do težine u uputama) voziti suprotno od smjera vožnje.

----------


## cowgirl

Dia,

kod jajeta glava smije biti 2 cm od ruba (oko 2 prsta), a kod sjedalice 9-18kg smije biti do polovice usiju. 
Nazalost, Marino je još prelagan da bi presao u vecu grupu, odnosno da bi se vozio u smjeru voznje. 
Minimalni uvjeti za prelazak u sjedalicu 9-18kg su preko 9 kg i sposobnost djeteta da se samo ustane uz neki predmet (bez pomoci roditelja).
Ako je Marino stvarno prerastao sjedalicu, jedino je rjesenje kombinirana sjedalica, koje se moze okrenuti u oba smjera, tako da ga mozes, sve dok ne predje 9kg (najbolje sve do tezine u uputama) voziti suprotno od smjera voznje.

----------


## Dia

hvala, da nama je problem za grupu I kilaza, ja bi ga najrade drzala do 13 kg u jajetu, al mi se cini da to nece moci zbog duljine, fotkala sam ga neki dan u njoj, pa cu staviti slikice, cini mi se da jos ima recimo ta 2 prsta do ruba, u zadnje vrijeme ga pokusam staviti sto nize u nju tako da je trenutno recimo to taman, bojim se da mi ne ode u visinu prije nego tih 9 kg (moram ga bolje hraniti   :Grin:  ) nadam se da cemo ipak izdrzati
sad mi je zao sto smo kupili pp primo viaggio jer mi se cini puno nizi naslon nego na recimo maxi cosi kaj sam vidjela kod frendice, a mozda smo je samo 2x montirali na kolica   :Mad:

----------


## Ancica

Dia, mozes i postaviti sjedalicu malo uspravnije (da je blize 60 stupnjeva naspram tla, umjesto blize 45 stupnjeva, sto je bitno kod tek rodenih bebica), to smanjuje potencijalni rizik visoke glavice u naslonu.

----------


## katka22

samo da nam još netko potvrdi da je ova AS super kvalitetna, udobna, praktična...  :Grin: [/quote]

evo iz prve ruke. makar smo je već prerasli, ta AS je meni zakon. Pogotovo u kombinaciji s quinny buzz kolicima 3 u 1, kako smo je i uzeli. Montiranje je ful lako, brzo uđeš u štos, a ja sam je obožavala jer san je bez vucaranja cilih kolica samo montirala na bazu. toplo preporučujem...

----------


## Dia

evo fotkice u AS

jel mu jos dobra  :?  zapravo me najvise muci ovo na slici 3, kak mu remen bude iza nizi od visine ramena, jel ga mogu nekako spustiti nize i onda kopcu nategnuti na dolje da mu bude nize medu nogicama?
i dal je opasno da mu nogice tako dodiruju naslon sica i budu malo skvrcene?

----------


## Inesica

slikice 17 i 18: glavica mu je blizu ruba, koliko ne usudjujem se ovako procjenjivati. to trebaš ti baš sa rukom provjeriti, napipati.
jesi našla možda u uputama od as do kud glavica smije doći

slika 19: visina remenčića je ok. oni trebaju biti ispod visine ramena - do ravnine ramena (trebalo bi opet vidjeti u uputama d aeventualno ne piše drugačije

slika 20: virenje nogica, dodirivanje sica, skvrćenost nogica - *nema nikakvog sigurnosnog problema* to *nije* znak da je dijete preraslo as

jedino me brine visina glavice. treba:
1) provjeriti točno do kud dođe
2) vidjeti što kažu upute

----------


## Balarosa

> i mene je zacudila cijena  :? 
> gledam zadnje dane ove 9-18 kg i dvoumim izmedu maxi cosi i romera cije se cijene krecu od 1000-1800kn
> 
> kaj je stvarno pouzdana s obzirom na cijenu ili to nema veze sa kvalitetom


Evo svježa informacija - bili smo na pregledu autosjedalica u nedjelju u Rijeci i savjetnice su namjestile stolicu i kažu da je u redu. To je pozitivan dio. Negativan je taj da su se namučile, da se teško namjesti i da se teško zakopča kad sve stoji kako treba tj. kad je dovoljno zategnuto. 

Sad kad ovo čitam, sumnjam da sam ti išta pomogla  :Smile:  Stolicu su nam namještale Nika i Hady (od nickova koje prepoznajem, bilo je još savjetnica jer nije bilo lako) pa možda da njih pitaš što misle.

----------


## Dia

inesica puno ti hvala
u uputama nema nista oko visine glavice, njemu bas i nije do ruba nego ima puno cupave kose   :Grin:  meni se cini da ima jedno 2 prsta do ruba
ali za remenje ima slika da trebaju biti tocno u razini, njemu nije puno ispod, mozda jedan prst, al mi se cini da bas ne mogu dobro zategnuti

----------


## D&amp;D

> Ja bih opet radije posebno "jaje" za male bebe, a posebno autosjedalicu za veću djecu.
> 
> Ali, autosjedalicu ne bih koristila za "po kući". Za to postoje neke druge opcije.


Potpisujem.
Ako ti novac nije problem uzmi RECARO 0+ sa isofix bazom koja je ujedno baza i za sledeću sjedalicu 9-18kg, tako štediš na bazi a imaš odlične i sigurne sjedalice.

Za pokući uzmi sjedalicu/ležaljku/ljuljačku iliti viper ili kako god to neko zove, imaš test u predzadnjem broju M&B pa baci oko.

----------


## Sretna Mama

Evo i mene s pitanjem..
U kupovini sam nove autosjedalice, al posto moj maaaali od 2 godine (za mjesec dana ) ima 16 kg i visok je dosta zanima me ima li koja sjedalica /nije bitna cijena/ da moze mi biti bar do 4 godine..tj. da nisu sve do 18 kg. nego veće..tako da moram ovih dana u kupovinu, pa ako moze mala pomoc bila bih zahvalna ... Koju kupiti?????????

----------

